# harp switch stand?



## lenicheck (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone out there know of a harp switch stand in 1:20.3? I have looked at old posts and done a Google search and the only one I come up with is from Ozark at 1:22.5. It appears that there are no others. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hartford products made one in bronze, but we all know the story of that company. Perhaps now that it is back in Bob hand's, ( the casting part) he will produce it again, but I do not know if bronze casting is part of the new plan. It was a functional piece, as opposed to a white metal one which is non functioning of course. 
I used to sell a goodly number of them. Still have one or two kicking around I think. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

The East Broad top version in May issue of the Gazette works very well and is quite easy to build. I've been using them for years. 
I'll take a picture, if it ever stops raining. 

Harvey C.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a shot of my switch stand.









Harvey C.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice; studying the photo, it looks like the throw lifts up and then fits into those slots on the bowed metal; seems could be readily made from brass


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Right, I file the notches after the stand is installed just to be sure the rails line up. 
It doesn't show in the photo but there is a 2nd curved piece behind the lever arm. 

Harvey C.


----------

